# Where do you buy your clothes?



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I know this is an extremely shallow question for some of you (so apologies to you....please ignore this  . I would like to know where you buy your clothing? Ladies? I go to Target for my 6 yo, but for myself I'm looking for clothes that last a little longer? Any advice would be appreciated. I ask this because I don't want to waste money on trying items that fall apart after 3 washes....so I hope I can learn from others. Any women tried clothing from Rivers??? Any good? Thanks in advance.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I haven't bought anything here yet, but I bought a couple of T-shirts at Target a year or so ago and wasn't very happy. One of them lasted six months, and looked awful for most of that time. I slept in it, wore it when I did housework, but wouldn't wear it out in public after just a couple of wahings.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Hazel

I find Myers to be pretty good quality but any others I've tried have been pretty 'cheap' quality.

I've set up this website which might be of use to you:-

Online Shopping in Australia

I go to target for my daughter too and must admit that I love their clothing for kids. Very trendy. For women though its a different story


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

NewtoOz, I had the exact same experience with Target and I was so annoyed because my particular outfit only lasted 3 washes before, just as you described, became unwearable in public. Anyway, on a happier note, since I last posted the clothing question I have discovered that both Rockmans and Rivers can be trusted. I am particularly happy with Rockmans' quality. Yay, because it's not too expensive. Thanks Tywgwen for the web page. I really, really like those outfits on the Witchery page. Wow. I noticed the handbags are real leather too. Good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

I tend to pop into Myers or Jay Jay's, then theres also waves

But if i want something in particular i tend to get it from the uk and have it shipped over, i use Tygwyn's web site


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I was in Target with some friends and started trying things on, and found a great pair of slacks, a perfect fit. They didn't even ride down in the back when I sat. But, alas, I didn't buy them, because the price per wearing would have been too high.

All their other stuff is OK, but their clothes are just awful.


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

I must have been lucky with my purchase from Target. We lasted visited our family in Oz in February/March this year and I bought myself a jumper. I didn't realise that people didn't like the quality there but anyway I have worn it lots, washed it lots and it is still looking good!
Are there any stores which would be like the equivalent to Next in the UK? I really like bother their kids and ladies clothing and don't recall seeing anywhere similar when I was over.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow has Target changed that much?? Several years ago when I lived back in Australia it was about the only place I bought my clothes! Even now I stock-up on underwear when I go back home once a year. I thought Target had a reputation for good quality?? I never buy K-mart or BigW clothes because they practically fall apart as soon as you pick them up. 

I think Cmallon, you and I must have similar tastes in clothes, because here in Tokyo I get 90% of my clothes at Next. Sometimes at Zara and Eddie Bauer too.


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

april said:


> Wow has Target changed that much?? Several years ago when I lived back in Australia it was about the only place I bought my clothes! Even now I stock-up on underwear when I go back home once a year. I thought Target had a reputation for good quality?? I never buy K-mart or BigW clothes because they practically fall apart as soon as you pick them up.
> 
> I think Cmallon, you and I must have similar tastes in clothes, because here in Tokyo I get 90% of my clothes at Next. Sometimes at Zara and Eddie Bauer too.


Hi April,

I like Zara too, does Next and Zara do online shopping in Tokyo and if they do do you know if they ship to Australia?

Claire.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Zara doesn't, and I couldn't find the Next Japan website. But anyway, I doubt they do, and if they did, you'd have to navigate the Japanese order form. Is there nothing like that in Australia? I'm curious why you like it so much. I mainly shop at those stores here because I don't fit into regular Japanese fashion, plus it does seem good quality at a reasonable price.


----------



## cmallon (Aug 20, 2007)

I haven't seen anything like Next in Australia but I suppose I will have more time to look when we eventually get over to live rather than just on holiday. I just like the styles that they have and the value for money especially in the kids clothes. I never thought about the website being in Japanese, that was really stupid of me!!!


----------



## cailin alainn (May 30, 2010)

Millers aren't too bad,depends on age and style you like.With the exchange rate at the minute it is good to buy online from europe and america.Fashion is not a big thing in oz unless living in the cities,not saying they are not stylish just that it is of less importance outside the cities.Many people just throw on t-shirt and shorts.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

TBH most of my clothes I get from here Marks & Spencer and evans - Plus Size Clothing | Jeans Dresses and Shoes | Evans - Sizes 14 - 32 . Just found out that Debenhams now deliver to here.

I find 'most' of the clothes here are not very good. Not particularly stylish. But that is my personal opinion.

You'll find better quality from department stores like Myres and David Jones.

The boys have bought quite a bit from Target and the clothes are cheap and have lasted well.

Dolly


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Dolly said:


> TBH most of my clothes I get from here Marks & Spencer and evans - Plus Size Clothing | Jeans Dresses and Shoes | Evans - Sizes 14 - 32 . Just found out that Debenhams now deliver to here.
> 
> I find 'most' of the clothes here are not very good. Not particularly stylish. But that is my personal opinion.
> 
> ...


I used to goto outlet/premium outlet malls in the America. There you got nice deals like good jeans in $15-20. previous year models of NkeAir/Rbk shoes in $30. Tommy hilfiger/polo T-shirts < $20. Gap clothes in <$20.

So where are such outlet malls in the Melbourne:confused2:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

As far as I'm aware there's nothing like that here. The closest you'll get is somewhere like DFO

Dolly


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Dolly said:


> As far as I'm aware there's nothing like that here. The closest you'll get is somewhere like DFO
> 
> Dolly


Thanks Dolly. Yes, it matches what i was expecting. Hope it matches in the variety and prices too, will check it out soon


----------



## nicw1 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi, I have had the same problem with clothes here, after a few washes they fade, shrink or just go out of shape.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

nicw1 said:


> Hi, I have had the same problem with clothes here, after a few washes they fade, shrink or just go out of shape.


Really? I've not had that problem with most of the stuff I buy. 
I tend to shop in Myers and David Jones in the sales or when I'm on a trip to Adelaide or Melbourne since we don't have them locally. I also go into a few local shops but I'm not particularly into shopping unless I need something


----------



## illawarrior (Aug 16, 2010)

Hazel said:


> I know this is an extremely shallow question for some of you (so apologies to you....please ignore this  . I would like to know where you buy your clothing? Ladies? I go to Target for my 6 yo, but for myself I'm looking for clothes that last a little longer? Any advice would be appreciated. I ask this because I don't want to waste money on trying items that fall apart after 3 washes....so I hope I can learn from others. Any women tried clothing from Rivers??? Any good? Thanks in advance.


There are many many places. David Jones, Myers, Katies, Suzanne's, Noni B, lots and lots of smaller boutique stores. Personally I have never found anyhting in Rivers that fits, and would take Target over Rivers any day


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

Hazel said:


> I know this is an extremely shallow question for some of you (so apologies to you....please ignore this  . I would like to know where you buy your clothing? Ladies? I go to Target for my 6 yo, but for myself I'm looking for clothes that last a little longer? Any advice would be appreciated. I ask this because I don't want to waste money on trying items that fall apart after 3 washes....so I hope I can learn from others. Any women tried clothing from Rivers??? Any good? Thanks in advance.


What we found is not to wash anything about 40 degrees otherwise it fades. Also top loaders can destroy clothes. We use target a lot. Wash carefully and you should be OK.


----------

